# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New planted tank !! Need help for lighting !!



## melissa1977 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi.
This is my first official post here !!









I really need help to figure out what kind of light fixture I should use.

My tank is 20G high (20 X 10 X 22)
It is heavily planted (about 60%)

I have a light fixture home made that carries about 42 Watts. I am pretty sure that the way it was done that it is not super efficent in getting that light in the tank.

I ve just added couple of plants that show pink and red coloration and I am worried that I need more light to keep to color going.

I have a co2 diffuser already.

I ve been shopping online to find something efficent to put on top of that tank.

I have a glass cover. all I need is a fixture.

How much watts should I get ??
I want the max possible without harming my fish.

I already have couple of idea... See links below:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46314&item=4332715498&rd=1
This one is 20 inch, and they told me that they could change the actinic bulb for another day light bulb. I ve been told that this is expensive...

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html
Lighting section ... Aqualight 24" strip 
This one is 24inch. I ve been told that it would fit on my 20g high (20 X 10 X 22)with mounting legs... Would it really ? How would it look like ??

Could you please help me...


----------



## melissa1977 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi.
This is my first official post here !!









I really need help to figure out what kind of light fixture I should use.

My tank is 20G high (20 X 10 X 22)
It is heavily planted (about 60%)

I have a light fixture home made that carries about 42 Watts. I am pretty sure that the way it was done that it is not super efficent in getting that light in the tank.

I ve just added couple of plants that show pink and red coloration and I am worried that I need more light to keep to color going.

I have a co2 diffuser already.

I ve been shopping online to find something efficent to put on top of that tank.

I have a glass cover. all I need is a fixture.

How much watts should I get ??
I want the max possible without harming my fish.

I already have couple of idea... See links below:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46314&item=4332715498&rd=1
This one is 20 inch, and they told me that they could change the actinic bulb for another day light bulb. I ve been told that this is expensive...

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html
Lighting section ... Aqualight 24" strip 
This one is 24inch. I ve been told that it would fit on my 20g high (20 X 10 X 22)with mounting legs... Would it really ? How would it look like ??

Could you please help me...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You will need a 24 inch fixture to cover a 20G high tank. I like the Coralife brand, a single 65 watt will give you plenty of light to grow what ever you want. Try these links... http://www.marineandreef.com/
http://www.bigalsonline.com/?splash_done=1
http://www.webaquatics.com/

The fixture you have now can be enough depending on the the type of bulbs and if it has a good reflector.

Most of the time red plants need more than 2WPG with the exception of Ludwigia repens. Which red plants do you have?


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a 24" 65W Coralife on my 18g tall tank with similar dimensions as your tank. Even though the light is 4" more than the tank, it doesnt look all that goofy (at least to me), moreover, if you position the mounting legs properly you can get the entire bulb length (20") over your tank. I bought my fixture here: hellolights


----------



## melissa1977 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you for you answers !!









So Baj, The bulb in that fixture is 20 inch, That's a good news!!







Do you happen to have a picture of your tank with the light fixture?

And Trenac, the red plants I have are:
Rosanervig's Hygrophila 
Echinodorus «ozelot» 
Red Cabomba


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Here's a composite picture:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Not to hijack the thread, but has a related question. Guys, when you installed the legs, did that affected the plants' growths? Did that little extra distance make any difference?
I just got a 30" 65W Coralife for my 20-gal long so I am wondering if I should get the legs or not. 


Paul


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Paul, I ran the lights for a couple of days without the legs, but since I dont have a complete glass cover over my tank, I got a lot of condensation on the lens cover and I hoisted it on the legs after that, I havent seen visually any decrease in the spread of light or strength since then.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Paul, if you are going for a open top tank then use the legs, if you have a glass cover then I would not use the legs.


----------



## melissa1977 (Jul 20, 2004)

Here is the result !!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, guys, thanks! I haven't read this post in a while. Currently the light still sits atop a plastic container I got at Walmart as I haven't had the time nor space to set up the new tank yet; it's still there in the garage. However, the lighting is great and I found out that by flipping the entire lighting unit up 90degree during the night, you can avoid having condensation on it. You guys know what I mean?! During night time, when the light is off, I would flip the whole thing 90 degree upso the bulb now faces the front, instead of downward like before. I think this is a great way, if you don't wanna bother taking it out and putting it on the floor.


Paul


----------

